# Tied Flies



## rdabpenman (Mar 1, 2013)

and Pheasant Feathers I cast in Polyester Resin, turned, sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, polished with Huts Ultra Gloss and dressed up in some Elegant Beauty and Sierra kits.
British Columbia fly fishermen really like these.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1-MallardFlanksandTiedFly.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1A-MallardFlankampTiedFly.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1A-MallardFlankampTiedFly.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/2A-PheasantampTiedFly.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/ElegantBeautyFeathersandFlies-1.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/SierraFeathersandFlies-1.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2013)

You make the coolest pens I've ever seen. When I told her we can cast my wife ask me to ask you for a tutorial.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 1, 2013)

Les,

Simply beautiful. Do you tie your own flies and how do you get them to hug the tube so you don't have a "lathe malfunction"?

Mike B


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 1, 2013)

That is superb!!


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow those are awesome, that's a work of art right there, I couldn't get myself to try it and not worrie about screwing it up lol.. great work...


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 1, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> and Pheasant Feathers I cast in Polyester Resin, turned, sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, polished with Huts Ultra Gloss and dressed up in some Elegant Beauty and Sierra kits.
> *British Columbia fly fishermen really like these.*
> 
> Les



So do West Texas fly fishermen!


----------



## Daren (Mar 1, 2013)

...And Illinois fly fishermen. 


.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 1, 2013)

RusDemka said:


> Wow those are awesome, that's a work of art right there, I couldn't get myself to try it and not worrie about screwing it up lol.. great work...



Buy alot of extra tubes...


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, I want one those are very cool.


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, those are amazing!!!!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 1, 2013)

Okie non-fly fishermen love them too. Impressive.....:hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 1, 2013)

Superb Les ... and I'm not a fisherman of any ilk, just love looking at top quality pens ... :thanx: for sharing these


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 6, 2013)

Do you have any of these available Les? How much do you sell them for? Or perhaps I could interest you in a trade for some of my Birdseye yellow cedar blanks?


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 6, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> Do you have any of these available Les? How much do you sell them for? Or perhaps I could interest you in a trade for some of my Birdseye yellow cedar blanks?



Dave,
I do have 4 available, but I am waiting to hear back from Vern Tator.

Les


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 7, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any of these available Les? How much do you sell them for? Or perhaps I could interest you in a trade for some of my Birdseye yellow cedar blanks?
> ...



Dave,
PM sent.

Les


----------

